# Christmas Tips for Garbage Guys & Maid



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

We have a maid come once a week. Is a 100 peso tip reasonable?
Our garbage guys come M, W & F. There are 5 of them. What is a reasonable tip for them?
Thanks.
BTW - Happy Holidays one & all and all the best for 2012.


----------



## MrOctober430 (Jul 15, 2011)

isn't 100 peso only 8-10 dollars?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

For the maid an aguinaldo is required



> Employers in Mexico are required by law, to give employees a Christmas bonus.
> 
> The “aguinaldo” is a mandatory annual payment given in the month of December, prior to the 20th, to each worker in Mexico. This includes all employees in private industry, and all government employees.
> 
> The aguinaldo is equivalent to 15 days wages, or more. For employees with less than a years service, a pro-rated payment is provided.


The garbage guys are not your employees so the amount is up to you ... but 100 each sounds good


----------



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

Oops. My bad. I wasn't clear on the maid. She isn't really my employee either. She is employed by a company called Spring Clean. I pay Spring Clean and then Spring Clean gives the maid her cut (I top it off a bit).

So given that, am I still obliged to give an aguidaldo? I don't think I am since I am not her direct employer. That's why I went with Spring Clean in the first place, so I wouldn't have to worry about vacation pay, etc. I just wanted to give her something for Christmas and was wondering what was reasonable. Sadly, I don't have tons & tons of money myself.

Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In that case, you are correct. Spring Clean is responsible for the 'aguinaldo' and you may give whatever you like; some money in a Christmas card, a small gift, etc. A hug and a 'thank you' will also go a long way.


----------



## dpebbles (Oct 28, 2011)

How would you even go about tipping the garbage men? Ours come after 10pm and we never see them as all the houses where I live have huge privacy gates around each one? I would have to wait out there with the gate open all night...not happening.


----------

